# Lakers @ Hornets - Fri 3/14



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8895/3142oq0.png">​


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope you guys show up in Tx mad


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a really good feeling about this game. Finally some serious competition to make the guys realize they've not won anything yet and step up to the challenge. If Kobe plays like he played against the Raptors (-the crappy ballhandling in the 1st quarter) and the other guys step up and tighten the screws on defense a bit I see no reason why we shouldn't win this one. The last time the Lakers manhandled them and they didn't even have Gasol.. I seriously doubt that Bynum was the sole reason for a 30 point difference although I don't even remember that game in detail. They should let Paul score like the last time(which he'll do anyway since he'll be guarded by Fish) and not get his teammates involved like usually. And of course we'll need some luck to go with all this; meaning that Peja can't possibly hit 10 freaking threes on us again . But in the end, if all fails, I have a strong feeling that Kobe will not let this team lose tonight; after reading some of his comments and seeing him on Tuesday (I watched the game yesterday to be fair), he bestowes quite some confidence.

Go Lakers!!! Prove that my long *** post and enthusiasm were right!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the Lakers will show up for this game. Hopefully this game pumps everyone up and has them playing their A game. I haven't seen this team play well as a unit, since the Phoenix game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Lakers are going to come out and do some stomping. They know they have been playing sloppy lately. They know how important this trip is. I feel a major butt whooping is coming.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I feel much better knowing that you guys share my optimism. I hope we're not disappointed. I've got a big exam on monday and would need the sleep, but a win would make me feel all better .

peace


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^I feel much better knowing that you guys share my optimism. I hope we're not disappointed. I've got a big exam on monday and would need the sleep, but a win would make me feel all better .
> 
> peace


You better hope the Lakers beat the Rockets on Sunday then.  I'm sure a loss against them wouldn't feel good taking a big exam on Monday.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Going to miss Andrew in this game. He really outplayed Chandler last time, and that along with Peja being ice cold was the difference in the game. Hope Pau has similar success, and I hope CP3 doesn't carve up our D like the first meeting. We need this win to get back on track, I've been really dissappointed with our effort the last few games.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Here we go! Man, I've not been so hyped for a game since the one in Phoenix.

Oh, and Eternal, you bet I'll be hoping for a W on Sunday too... I don't want to be all bitter with the professor and fail .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great D to open the game. Keep this up guys!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh ****.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

****. Gasol is hurt.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn Pau rolled the ankle.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, I hope it's not serious.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Hopefully Gasol is ok, is it ankle??


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish is struggling again.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wtf is fisher doing?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The start of Kobes game is stick tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe hot early.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Kobe hot early.


Just not that, but he's been rebounding great, and playing stellar defense.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lamar has came to play tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> Lamar has came to play tonight.


I agree. He had a nice 1st quarter. However since Pau went down the Lakers went cold. will be interesting to see how LA responds with out their big Center in the paint.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

X-rays negative. Thank God. I don't know what the hell that means, but it sounds good.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Some horrible shooting.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke playing very well tonight. I'm also loving the defense so far. Apparently Phil gave them hell .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman!1


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That Bowen guy looks exactly like one of those scrubs that light us up for season/career highs.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe with the and 1!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, Paul has started scoring...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul is a stud.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Where can I watch the live feed of this game?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Some bad decisions tonight by Fisher again. And I just wanted to start a thread about how he's weathered the storm tomorrow .


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fisher can't compete against CP. Jordan should be guarding CP, not Fish

3-pointer by Fish. 49-46 Lakers at the half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Must say Paul get's away with a lot of offfensive fouls. Dude just charges into fisher, hits fisher with forearms and the foul is on Fisher. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Where can I watch the live feed of this game?


NBA League Pass.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Must say Paul get's away with a lot of offfensive fouls. Dude just charges into fisher, hits fisher with forearms and the foul is on Fisher. Doesn't make any sense.


Yeah, I saw that happen a couple of times. Fisher's taking some punishment. At least, we have the lead. Odom needs to play big down the stretch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> NBA League Pass.


I wish league pass would always show half-time show. In some morbid way I enjoy watching the other teams homer announcers insulting the Lakers. It makes a victory all the more satisfying.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@Lynx: check your PMs.

This is some serious bad luck. He did manage to stay healthy for 18 games though, I guess we should be happy. And that makes Mbenga what? Our starting center now? Great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> @Lynx: check your PMs.
> 
> This is some serious bad luck. He did manage to stay healthy for 18 games though, I guess we should be happy. And that makes Mbenga what? Our starting center now? Great.


Yeah. Last time I heard Mihm would be questionable for the rest of the season.

I didn't watch the injury. Did it look bad or just a tweak? ESPN is writing that it was a tweak, and that doesn't sound horrible. 

One thing's for sure, if he misses the next 4-5 games there will be a pacific shift.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers really need to win this game, and take some momentum into the Rockets game, and the rest of their road trip.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pZ5Bb8XANyg

This is the video. I didn't even notice it and it's not seen all that well here.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

In other news, the Rockets are getting pounded by the Cats.

Here's to a good second half!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not a good start. If only Fisher could hit the open three like Paul...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there something that I'm missing here? Why do we need to double Chandler?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fish needs to be benched rest of the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus..Paul is toying with us. 11 dimes already..****


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Very testy game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And 1! Come on guys, get it together and pull this out, pretty please.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ko-Bay Ko-Bay


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Grab a freaking rebound!!!!!!!!!

Ooooo

Nice turn of events.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This crowd is annyoing as hell.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing good defense. I know he got the foul, but I like the aggression.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

God Hates the Lakers....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, the nerves go the better of Sasha on that play. Too bad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Paul has hit 3 three pointers. Every time he's had 5 seconds to adjust his shot. Bummer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I need a beer.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I need a beer.


Mmm, beeerr


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That was one lousy quarter. I'm really bummed out. I think I'll just go to bed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> That was one lousy quarter. I'm really bummed out. I think I'll just go to bed.


You must make it until the end soldier!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Add Wright to the list of scrubs who'll burn is. Mark my words.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. They let those two fouls go (one vs farmar, one vs Kobe) then call that lame foul on Sasha. Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What is Kobe doing out there?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Paul is slicing and dicing us.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We're a couple of possessions from letting this slip away. We need to get it together!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. This is going down hill very fast.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well the start to the quarter was good... now, it's bad again.

@CDRacingZX6R: ay ay, cap'n.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha and Farmar are keeping us in this.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We need some stops. Bad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Scratch that.. .://


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jordan with the triple! Then we give Pargo all the time and space in the world.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Well the start to the quarter was good... now, it's bad again.
> 
> @CDRacingZX6R: ay ay, cap'n.


Ok, after that failure to play quality defense...

I now relieve you of your post if you wish soldier. You put up a valiant effort in the face of this ugly battle. But it appears to be over.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We're not getting back on D. This is getting depressing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wrong time of the game for Kobe to go cold. Kobe's at least missed his last 4 shots in a row. Not sure how Kobe can be off/on sometimes


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh well. They fought for 2 and a half quarters, I'll give them that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

West is out. Even more small ball. **** I'm praying for Kobe to pull out a miracle out of his ***, but I'm running low on faith atm.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Add Wright to the list of scrubs who'll burn is. Mark my words.


the ROOKIES been ballin it up for the past couple weeks, hes earned his minutes and has been producing. scrub he is not.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And that does it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul is butchering us up left and right. What can we do...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No... Kobe... No...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Paul gets away with a lot of dirty stuff. Oh well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Umm Paul what's good for the goose is good for the gander buddy. One day you will learn that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Paul with an ankle injury? Might be a horrible night for both teams.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad karma.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I give Paul credit, he toughed it out. Hopefully Pau can be tough.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Hopefully we can beat them on our home court. I expected the Hornets to win this game with the way we beat the crap out of them in the last game on their floor.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

You got to give your props to Paul though. He lit us up tonight. He really does seem a little dirty though. I see why a lot of players get into it with him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol at Hornets and Cavs fans adopting the MVP chants for Kobe.

It'll truly be a shame to be hearing those at Staples for the third year in a row without the final result.

It wasn't a horrible loss, but it was a horrible game luck-wise. Good night, peoples.

peace


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hard to iomagine every center we had got hurt this season. 

Maybe we can just call it another name.

There's a very real possibility of playing the rest of the regular season without either center. Incredible.

As for the game nothing much from the bench other than Farmar, and Turiaf got us what 1 point that all equals an L. 

Paul was good but we just were outmanned.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This is not a bad loss, Lakers had too many things going against them, after Pau's injury I knew we had no chance. Dam all these injuries.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> This is not a bad loss, Lakers had too many things going against them, after Pau's injury I knew we had no chance. Dam all these injuries.


That all may be true, but because the West is so close top to bottom any loss for any reason is a bad loss. That being said I believe the Spurs lost tonight, and hopefully we can give the Rockets an L on Sunday.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

well for most of the season, the lakers effectivness relied heavily on Fishers play. When he plays great, we blow out teams nomatter who else is in our lineup. Fisher is in a serious slump and looks worse when he is trying to shoot out of it. Fisher has had slumps before but right now it has spread to Farmer. If we can't have consistant play from our PGs then we might as well resign Smush Parker.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, ****. I can't sleep. 3:46 ****ing AM and I can't ****ing sleep. I've been watching way too many games this year and have become way too emotional about this team. It's not like the Lakers are my freaking home team or anything. They play 6000 miles away, why the **** should I care.

Sorry for this post.. it's only out of self-pitty. I don't know what I was thinking when writing that post in the Raptors topic honestly. Things were just too good to be true.

*crosses fingers that Pau is back by Sunday*


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

basically we played like S*** to night i understand pau went out, but man just terrible defense tonight we better shape it up before sunday.:azdaja:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> *just terrible* defense tonight


what the hell are you talking about? They played great defense for about three quarters and then got tired - plus moral took effort when they missed open jumpers all game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't think we played that badly effort wise we just missed shots and didn't have enough from our bench. 

Ronny going 1pt and 6 boards is worse than Kwame numbers he's gonna have to pick it up for us to have a shot to win . 

I agree though Fisher is slumping badly. The missed layups are making me remember all the layups he missed during the title era. And the quick shots are killers.

Pau is gonna need to grow some sack and get back in a hurry.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree... defense was not our primary weakness tonight. Odom was manhandling West pretty well and they were harassing Paul until late in the 2nd too. Then they got sloppy, the Hornets made their push and I'm guessing the injury also made some impact in the back of the player's heads.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :wave:


troll:azdaja::biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a horrible game for us. We lose the game and Gasol.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Plastic Man; said:


> Eh, ****. I can't sleep. 3:46 ****ing AM and I can't ****ing sleep. I've been watching way too many games this year and have become way too emotional about this team. It's not like the Lakers are my freaking home team or anything. *They play 6000 miles away, why the **** should I care.
> *
> Sorry for this post.. it's only out of self-pitty. I don't know what I was thinking when writing that post in the Raptors topic honestly. Things were just too good to be true.
> 
> *crosses fingers that Pau is back by Sunday*


it's the teams proximity to your heart that matters the most my friend. keep the faith.




Imdaman; said:


> You got to give your props to Paul though. He lit us up tonight. He really does seem a little dirty though. I see why a lot of players get into it with him.


i hate agreeing w/ you b/c i love his game, but he does have a grimy edge to the way he plays. definitely an "unnatural motion" when he clubbed vlade on the way to the rim. no different than kobe from last season. should be a suspension.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tough game to watch...Gasol getting injured was the beginning of the end...

Oh, and the fact that we couldn't hit a 3, and the fact that we left them open on all their attempts...well, that needs to be fixed. Our perimeter defense was horrible.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

KillWill said:


> it's the teams proximity to your heart that matters the most my friend. keep the faith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you guys saw Lamar's "unnatural motion" on Chris? When Chris went in for the layup and Lamar tried blocking the shot with his left hand while slapping the h*ll out of Chris' face with his right hand? HARD. Did you see that? The Lakers feed showed the replay at least 3 times. Did you also see how Sasha pushed Chris in the back at the 7:47 mark in the 4th after Chris tossed an alley to Julian? Yeah the game was kind of physical. I've noticed people are really trying to start roughing Chris up. They figure he's small so they can do what they want to him. I'm not saying he's an angel but how much respect would he get in the league if he just let guys push him around? A few of us have accused the Hornets of being soft but last night they weren't soft. They didn't let the roughness take them out of the game like they sometimes do. They didn't just lay down and wilter. And as the season and the playoff goes, it won't get any better. And I'm pretty sure the Lakers will lay the smack down on the Hornets next month.


----------

